# Sync WLM & Ipad calendar on domain name email



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Sync WLM & Ipad calendar on domain name email

I have been asked to setup calendar synchronisation in a couple of weeks - between a Windows live mail client and an Ipad using her domain name email service , (just getting ahead of the game)

I know the email is setup currently as POP - and dont know the email host - except its using her domain and pop on the WLM client 
Not sure what shes using on the ipad - or if imap is available 

what do i need to do to be able to setup calendar synchronisation ?

I assume I need something like icloud setup which will sync the two calendars , but i dont think icloud works with WLM 
Also not sure if imap is available - I assume if imap is available that will then sync contacts, email and calendar automatically 

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi etaf see if this reply here can help Windows Live Mail sync with Ipad


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks , I have read a few things like that 
as she has her own domain, we may have issue because it may not support imap and so if on POP , i dont know how to sync the calendar - I'm sure theres a way to do it with icloud , i know outlook has this facility, just cant find much on WLM
Noe can we use exchange as she does not use hotmail/live mail - just her own domain name

thanks for the link 

any other suggestions for calendar sync , maybe via a third party app


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not sure if this will help address some of your question iPad and iOS and Exchange E-mail and Calendar Sync
https://itservices.stanford.edu/service/emailcalendar/mobile/iphone_config
but it may provide some clues as to the best option


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I guess I could get her to setup a gmail account and then use that just to syncthe contacts and calendar between the PC and iphone/ipad using imap


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Might be the quicker route


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for the links - it was looking through those that, i got the idea to use a gmail account - so i have a backup plan if the domain does not support imap   

thanks 

but still welcome other suggestions and if anyone has tried the gmail route just for calendar and contacts


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

etaf you might pm sinclair.tm for some help and ideas


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry, iOS isn't a strong point, I'm still learning new things about my iPhone 4S. As for syncing calendars, if it's like hotmail, you should be able to go into the settings, goto mail, and select the account and tell it what to sync, like mail, contacts, and calendars. But now that I have said that, there is this nagging thing in the back of my mind telling me I read somewhere that Microsoft disabled calendar syncing...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for the reply 
i wil have to find out what her email provider will do and if not setup a gmail account


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i have just set up the calendar sync 

i setup a outlook.com account and synced from the windows live mail to the outlook.com calendar and all worked well 

i do have an issue 

the ipad and iphone - calendar events created on these two items are not synced back to the outlook.com / WLM calendar 

but they do sync with each other all OK 

WLM ==> oulook.com === > ipad ==> iphone 
all work that way 

ipad ==> iphone
iphone ==> ipad 
all work ok

iphone/ipad created event == NOT ==> wlm/outlook.com

if i setup an event in the WLM calendar and delete it via the ipad or iphone - it is deleted from the WLM/outlook.com calendars 

so what does not work is just that 

an event created on ipad or iphone does not sync to the WLM but they do sync with each other

Ipad ==> outlook.com/wlm
Iphone ==> outlook.com/wlm

ipad and iphone are set to push 

any ideas


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry mate no ideas


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i have solved the issue , and a really silly issue 
I played today at my mother-in-law who has an ipad 

and it all comes down to not selecting the correct calendar - i had not noticed birthdays was also selected 
so i changed the new account to a Exchange account setting , and also notice i need to enter the info incorrectly first to then get prompted to enter the m.hotmail.com information

set the account up for just calendar
Set the calendar as default 

and all works 

just means she will only have 1 calendar , if she wants to sync between all devices 

thanks for support


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nicely done


----------

